# Mounting a router to a table mounting plate



## rberry (Jun 6, 2008)

The mounting plate that will come with my router table has a series of stepdown rings. When drilling the holes in the plate to mount my router, how can I assure that the router will be centered on these rings? Thank you.

Bob


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

Many ways to do this job and you'er right to ask how to do it b/4 you do it because you only get one shot at it and it must be dead on...

You can buy a centering pin/plug but you can make your own easy..

Find the small ring insert in your set and make a ring to fit it ,it's best to use a hole saw for this job,,the hole saw will put in a 1/4" hole in the center of the ring, sand down the ring you made to fit the ring insert.

The find some screws around the shop the same size as the mounting screws you now have to mount the standard base plate on the router..

Cut/grind off the heads and chuck them up in your battery drill, grind them to a sharp point, then screw them in the router so the sharp point is sticking out from the base of the router base...about 1/8" to 1/4" ..

Note::: you can also get some allen set screws it makes the job go quicker and at the same time replace the micky mouse ones that came with the router with some Allen flat hd. screws...

Then chuck up a 1/4" drill bit (backwards) /dowel pin in the router ,place the router on the new plate (upside down) with all the rings in place plus the one you made also. (tape them in place to hold them)

Now tap the router base with a small hammer right on the sharp pointed screws...this will mark the plate dead on for the mounting holes...

Take a 1/8 drill bit and drill the holes out, then flip it over and counter sink the holes then drill them out to the right size for the mouting plate screws..

If you don't have the right size of screws do take the time to get some from ACE hardware,, it's worth taking the time to do it right from the get go..

The centering plug can be anything you have around the shop but do put it away after your done with the sharp point screws you will use them over and over...to make your own base plates....




===========





rberry said:


> The mounting plate that will come with my router table has a series of stepdown rings. When drilling the holes in the plate to mount my router, how can I assure that the router will be centered on these rings? Thank you.
> 
> Bob


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Bob, Which table do you have? This comes up often and I will make it a point to do a photo shoot this week on the process. The kits designed for centering your router to a plate are available from Rousseau for around $5. You get a 1/4" brass dowel, centering disk, replacement screws to mount your router and the Allen set screws to mark hole location. There are 3 different kits so be sure you get the one labeled for your router.


----------



## rberry (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks Mike,

I'm not sure that I'm doing this properly. (Quick Reply, Reply with Quote...?) I don't have a router table but I'm shopping for one. I just want to be sure that when I get it, I can mount my router so that it will be properly centered with the opening in the table mounting plate. 

Bob


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Bob, your decision on a router table is not as important as it might seem. They all work, and regardless of which you buy we will walk you through the steps of setting it up. I prefer the "Simple is better" approach used by Bob and Rick of the Router Workshop. If you could compare tables side by side I am sure many people would agree with me. I suggest you visit Oak Park and view their table before making a purchase. It is of the highest quality baltic birch plywood, snaps together so it can be folded up and moved easily, and has many other useful features. By purchasing the inlay bushing kit you have a useful tool and the perfect method for centering.


----------



## rberry (Jun 6, 2008)

bobj3,

Thank you for the very helpful, detailed reply.

Bob


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You'er Welcome Bob


====


----------



## rberry (Jun 6, 2008)

Mike,

The table that you suggested certainly looks interesting. My space is rather limited. I am looking for a slightly smaller one. You mentioned that it could be set up and taken down. Will it withstand that on a regular (like each time I want to use it) basis? I also will need a mobile base. The cost of shipping is such that I am hoping to find to find something in Anchorage.

I'll be looking to your photos.

Bob


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

rberry said:


> Mike,
> 
> The table that you suggested certainly looks interesting. My space is rather limited. I am looking for a slightly smaller one. You mentioned that it could be set up and taken down. Will it withstand that on a regular (like each time I want to use it) basis? I also will need a mobile base. The cost of shipping is such that I am hoping to find to find something in Anchorage.
> 
> ...


Hi,

The OP table that Mike mentioned IS quite sturdy. I've had mine for several yrs now. Still looks an acts just like it did when I first got it.  Not sure what kind of space you have but, it really doesn't take up that much space. In fact, all you'd really need is just the top. You can mount it to a workmate or other type of stand.


----------

